# Tips,Books, documentaries, or blogs to prepare for natural birth with second baby?



## newlywedtzh

Hi guys! I had a stereotypical hospital/medicated birth with my daughter and left the experience feeling like something sacred was lost! If only I had been more enlightened and educated then. 

Fast forward to now, I have been thinking about my next birth since before we conceived and am delivering at a birth center with a midwife and doula (homebirth was too expensive:( ). 

I remember labor well- and therefore KNOW I need to prepare for the pain management (I'm a whimp). 

I just finished reading Ina mays guide to child birth. Have seen the business of being born. Listened to every Ina may gaskin podcast interview I can find. Is there any other reading material/articles/videos/docs you recommend? Or any tips in general that got you through ? Iknow I have time but I'm taking this pretty seriously (and of course am excited) so I want to be prepared.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## 2nd time

I am on numbers seven and although I have had my last ones in hospital I went un medicated for the last three. My advice is to keep laughing I no it sounds mad but laughter is a natural relaxent and helps you cope with pain. My first twoman were delivered laying down and I didn't like it. My next one I was laying in the bed and retch ed like I was going to be sick an he popped out lol but the last ones I have done all fours and it's by far my favourite


----------



## jessmke

You tube "natural child birth" and you will find a lot of videos that don't involve the typical screaming, bloody, nasty things that most people associate with giving birth. You will see plenty of videos of unmedicated, calm women birthing their babies without all the drama that we often see in the movies. I found it helpful when I was preparing for the birth of my daughter (I did end up having an epidural with her after 36 hrs of active labour but that was more due to sheer exhaustion rather than being unable to cope with the pain).


----------

